# Powermatic 3520C - Initial Impressions



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

That's awesome thanks for the review!


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow! That's a beast!
Looks like you are going to have some good natural light as well.
Thanks for the review.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Couldn't agree more … I have had my PM3520C for a year now, and haven't found anything I don't like. I have had a lot of experience turning on the B model, and the C corrects everything that bugged me about the A and B series machines. I ordered mine with the swing-away tailstock, which is a real life-saver.








I built a shelf for mine … the shelf has 140 pounds of sandbags tucked into it, which brings the weight on my machine up to about 850 pounds …








The back side of the shelf is a convenient place to run electrical and mount a power strip …


----------



## edapp (Jun 27, 2014)

TheDane - Great looking setup! I dont think I have enough room for the swing away tail stock, but I can see a bed extension in my future to accomplish the same goal. Only thing that would make this lathe better in my opinion would be if it were a 4520C!

I have also thought about building a shelf, and will likely do so once I have settled on a final location for the lathe in this corner of my shop. However… my shelf will not look half as good as yours!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Looks like a wonderful beast of a machine. It makes my 22 year old Record lathe look more like a sewing machine. Congratulations on a great buy and I'm sure you will get many years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Wow! That s a beast!


Exactly my first thought…"That thing is a beast!" Thanks for the review. Best of luck with it.


----------

